# Xét tuyển Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ Quản lý Kinh tế



## KOanh123 (21 Tháng chín 2021)

*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Thạc sĩ – Tiến sĩ quản lý kinh tế là gì?

2. Mục tiêu của chương trình đào tạo

3. Nội dung chương trình đào tạo Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ

4. Những lý do bạn nên học thạc sĩ kinh tế là gì?

5. Vị trí làm việc và cơ hội sau tốt nghiệp

6. Kết Luận*

Có rất nhiều người thắc mắc Thạc sĩ – Tiến sĩ quản lý kinh tế là gì ? Đây là một chương trình học giúp người học có thể nâng cao kiến thức về lĩnh vực quản lý kinh tế và đưa ra được những dự đoán về chiến lược khi tham gia vào làm việc tại một doanh nghiệp nào đó. Với tấm  bạn sẽ có nhiều cơ hội thăng tiến trong công việc.

*1. Thạc sĩ – Tiến sĩ quản lý kinh tế là gì?*​*Thạc sĩ – Tiến sĩ quản lý kinh tế là gì? *Thạc sĩ quản lý kinh tế là hình thức đào tạo sinh viên đã tốt nghiệp tại các trường đại học chuyên ngành quản lý kinh tế nhưng mong muốn nâng cao kỹ năng, kiến thức. Khi hoàn thành chương trình học này, bạn sẽ có khả năng phán đoán và đánh giá tốt hơn về những lĩnh vực liên quan đến nền kinh tế.







*2. Mục tiêu của chương trình đào tạo*​*- Mục tiêu chung*

Đào tạo thạc sĩ chuyên ngành Quản lý kinh tế định hướng ứng dụng có kiến thức chuyên môn và kỹ năng hoạt động quản lý kinh tế, phát huy và sử dụng hiệu quả kiến thức chuyên ngành vào việc thực hiện các công việc cụ thể, phù hợp với điều kiện thực tế tại cơ quan, tổ chức, đơn vị kinh tế.

*- Mục tiêu cụ thể*

Chương trình đào tạo thạc sĩ chuyên ngành Quản lý kinh tế định hướng ứng dụng được thiết kế nhằm đào tạo các thạc sĩ có kiến thức chuyên sâu về quản lý kinh tế, có năng lực làm việc độc lập, sáng tạo; có khả năng tổ chức thực thi chính sách quản lý kinh tế, phát huy và sử dụng hiệu quả kiến thức chuyên ngành quản lý kinh tế vào việc thực hiện các công việc quản lý cụ thể.

_*- Đặc điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu*_

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

*3. Nội dung chương trình đào tạo Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ*​Các môn học trong chương trình đào tạo được cấu trúc theo các mảng kiến thức giúp người học đạt được mục tiêu sau khi hoàn thành chương trình. Các mảng kiến thức gồm: kiến thức nền tảng, công cụ phân tích, kiến thức quản lý công, kiến thức kinh tế, kiến thức tài chính – kế toán, kiến thức phát triển, và chuyên đề tốt nghiệp.


*I. Kiến thức chung*Triết họcPhương pháp nghiên cứuTiếng Anh*II. Kiến thức cơ sở và chuyên ngành*Kinh tế vi mô dành cho khu vực côngKinh tế vĩ mô dành cho khu vực côngPhương pháp định lượngQuản trị nhà nước*III. Tự chọn*Quản lý tài chính - ngân sách nhà nướcĐánh giá tác động chính sáchThẩm định dự án đầu tưKinh tế phát triểnKinh tế môi trường và tài nguyên thiên nhiênLuật và Phát triểnChính sách nông nghiệp và phát triển nông thônPhân tích dữ liệu đa biếnKinh tế vùng và địa phươngHệ thống thông tin quản lýKinh tế học khu vực côngPhân tích chuỗi giá trị nông sản
*



*​*4. Những lý do bạn nên học thạc sĩ kinh tế là gì?*​Sự phát triển về nền kinh tế ngày càng lớn mạnh và thay đổi liên tục từng ngày đòi hỏi thạc sỹ quản lý kinh tế phải nắm bắt được những thực trạng, diễn biến nền kinh tế. Học Thạc sĩ – Tiến sĩ Quản lý Kinh tế sẽ giúp ích cho bạn rất nhiều trong công việc cũng như kỹ năng sau khi hoàn thành chương trình học.

*- Giúp bạn có tầm nhìn vĩ mô về lĩnh vực kinh tế*​*- Được các nhà tuyển dụng chào đón*.​*- Bạn có cơ hội làm việc tại những doanh nghiệp nước ngoài với mức lương “khủng”

5. Vị trí làm việc và cơ hội sau tốt nghiệp*​
Cơ quan quản lý nhà nước
Các sở ban ngành và tổ chức đoàn thể địa phương
Các doanh nghiệp nhà nước, doanh nghiệp tư nhân, khu công nghiệp, khu kinh tế
Các tổ chức phi chính phủ
*



*​*6. Kết Luận*​
Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.
HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI


----------

